# TiVo Crashes after Changing Hard Drive



## rxl166 (Oct 4, 2006)

My Hard Drive on my Series 2 TiVo went bad (started skipping and pixelating the video and recordings) so I purchased a new Western Digital HD to replace it. I followed the Hinsdale instructions and it all seemed to work fine until I hooked it all back together and now my TiVo Background is black and it automatically reboots when I try to "watch live TV". All my settings seemed to have transferred just fine from my original Hard Drive 

Any Ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Doublecheck your IDE and power connectors, and your hard drive jumper settings (master).


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Does it work fine if you watch something from the list?


----------



## rxl166 (Oct 4, 2006)

Checked IDE connection and the jumber is set to be a Master. I didnt bother to copy my recordings since the system was recording them all messed up anyways so I have no way of viewing anything. I can see the list of programs I had recorded.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Duke (May 6, 2000)

Sounds like you didn't get a pristine OS image transfer from your old disk to your new WD. You might want to try it again, or locate a known good one to copy onto your new disk.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Did you use the -f 9999 switch on the backup?

Also the Hinsdale instructions are a little outdated. You might want to use these: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## rxl166 (Oct 4, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! I have TiVo Again!!!

Thank You!!

The new commands fixed it.


----------

